# Ram Aufrüstung Acer Travelmate 420



## Lyran (10. März 2010)

*Ram Aufrüstung Acer Travelmate 420*

Hey, 

ich soll das Notebook meiner Schwester (Acer Travelmate 420) aufrüsten, weil die 256MB Ram doch sehr wenig sind, selbst für XP. Weiß allerdings nicht welchen Ram ich da verbauen kann, drin steckt ein 256MB Riegel von Nanya. Hab schonmal im Internet nachgeschaut und herausgefunden, dass man auf maximal 1GB (also 2x 512MB) aufrüsten kann, das Notebook hat 2 Ram Slots.

_Acer Travelmate 420_
Pentium 4 2GHz s478
256MB DDR 266 2-3-3-6 Nanya NT256D64S88A2GM-7K 200pin SO-DIMM
unbekanntes Board mit i845MP Chipsatz
Mobility Radeon 7500 32MB
XP Prof 32bit

Als finale Fragen:
1. lohnt es sich überhaupt angesichts des schwachen Prozessors den Ram aufzurüsten?
2. würde mit den 1GB Ram dann auch Win7 HP x86 annehmbar drauf laufen?

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2010)

*AW: Ram Aufrüstung Acer Travelmate 420*

Große Auswahl hast Du eh nicht. Im so-dimm-Format (was bei Notebooks üblich ist) gibt es 4 Modelle für 266MHz: SO-DIMM DDR 200pin Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Schau mal, was für ne Form der Riegel hat. so.dimm ist ca. doppelt so lang wie hoch. Normales RAM ist deutlich länger als breit, so eher 4 zu 1 etwa.

ob es sich lohnt? Wenn sie winXP nutzt, würd ich es schon lohnenswert finden.


----------



## Lyran (10. März 2010)

*AW: Ram Aufrüstung Acer Travelmate 420*

Habe mal ein Bild gemacht, leider nur Handy zur Hand gehabt ich hoffe man erkennt trotzdem was


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2010)

*AW: Ram Aufrüstung Acer Travelmate 420*

hmm, kannst du den nicht mal rausholen? ich erkenn da nicht ganz, wo nun Riegel ist und wo nicht ^^

Aber du schreibst ja oben selber, dass es so-dimm ist. Und DDR. Also kommen nur die oben genannten in Frage.


----------



## Lyran (11. März 2010)

*AW: Ram Aufrüstung Acer Travelmate 420*

Ich denke mal es ist SO-DIMM, kenne mich mit Notebook Hardware nicht so aus 

Hab nochmal ein Foto gemacht, der Riegel ist 6,7 x 3,1cm groß (Länge x Breite)


Der Ram sollte nicht mehr als 30€ kosten, kann ich da nicht einfach 2x512MB DDR 400 Notebook RAM bei ebay kaufen? Der sollte dann doch automatisch als 266er laufen oder?


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2010)

*AW: Ram Aufrüstung Acer Travelmate 420*

Du kannst auch DDR400 versuchen, allerdings kann es grad bei alten Books, wo nur 266 drin war, sein, dass das mit dem Runtertakten/Erkennen nicht korrekt klappt. Und sooo viel billiger ist DDR400 auch nicht, oder meinst Du jetzt gebraucht auf ne preiswertere Auktion bieten? 

Als sofortkauf find ich da einiges auch mit DDR266, aber sowohl bei 266er als auch 400er viel aus USA oder hongkong usw - wenn es dann Probleme gibt, sitzt Du auf den Riegeln... 

Der billigste 400er aus dem Inland kostet da knapp 15€: 512MB DDR Speicher 400 PC 3200 512 MB Notebook - SODIMM bei eBay.de: (endet 19.03.10 07:19:10 MEZ) da kannste auch gleich für 1€ mehr zum 266er greifen: 512 MB SO-DIMM DDR-RAM PC266 NOTEBOOK SPEICHER bei eBay.de: (endet 20.03.10 17:10:16 MEZ) oder IBM LENOVO 512MB PC2100 266MHz CL2,5 DDR-RAM SODIMM NEU bei eBay.de: Komponenten (endet 13.03.10 15:23:17 MEZ)


ps: ja, das is so-dimm aufm Bild


----------



## Lyran (11. März 2010)

*AW: Ram Aufrüstung Acer Travelmate 420*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und sooo viel billiger ist DDR400 auch nicht, oder meinst Du jetzt gebraucht auf ne preiswertere Auktion bieten?



Ja das hatte ich eigentlich vor, aber wenn das mit dem Runtertakten Probleme geben kann gehe ich lieber auf Nummer sicher und kaufe 266er. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, werde mich dann mal genauer im Marktplatz und auf ebay umschauen 

Grüße


----------



## Uwebks (15. März 2010)

*AW: Ram Aufrüstung Acer Travelmate 420*

HI,
hab schon mehrere Notebooks mit SO-Dimms aufgerüstet.Auch wenn die Hersteller einen bestimmten Speicher bevorzugen,funktionieren die meisten anderen auch. Hab die letzten So.Dimms bei Mindfactory bestellt. Sie sind von Mushkin. 2x 1GB DDR333.(72€) Kannst aber auch DDR400 einbauen.Die sind immer Abwärtskompatibel. Hab dasselbe auch schon mit Toshiba und Dell gemacht.Nie ein Problem gewesen


----------



## Lyran (15. März 2010)

*AW: Ram Aufrüstung Acer Travelmate 420*

Schaue im Moment bei ebay nach 1GB Kits da das Board nicht mehr kann, denke ich bin dann so mit 25€ für 2x512MB 266er dabei


----------



## Uwebks (18. März 2010)

*AW: Ram Aufrüstung Acer Travelmate 420*

Das wäre dann super Preiswert!!! Schlag zu)))


----------



## Lyran (24. März 2010)

*AW: Ram Aufrüstung Acer Travelmate 420*

Habe für 24,83€ 2x512MB DDR266 SO-DIMMs bei ebay ergattern können, läuft sehr viel besser mit der jetzt 4fachen Menge an Ram


----------

